# Satellite Weights



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

*Spider Weights*

I don't live on the coast, but make it down there a couple times a year to fish in the surf. 

I can get all the gear I need online before each trip, but the one thing I have always had trouble finding is the cheap spider weights I like to use. I have only ever been able to find them at Academy Sports, but they don't always have them. And I don't think I have seen them at the bait shops down there either.

I don't think the site has been up long, but you can now buy stuff online at academy.com, and they have my weights. Since I have had such trouble finding them, I though I would share.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_133678_-1?Ntt=Sinker&Ntk=All

They help me cast heavy bait because I can slide the leader loop next to the hook ( and the heavy bait), over a prong on the satellite and the rig won't "helicopter".


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/tt_breakaway_sinkers.htm

Search for them as breakaway sinkers. You should find plenty of results in the online marketplace. In Gulf Breeze I have found them at Hotspots and in Orange Beach at J&M Tackle.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We carry a few different sizes at our shop. I can get you some prices if you'd like and mail some to you.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah man, I didn't mean to leave you guys out. Sorry Chris.


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Chris, do you sell the same ones with the bendable copper wire, and not the real away types?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No problem pompano and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

I only have the folding leg weights right now but do carry the copper legged ones as well. I'm just out at the moment


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sinkers*

It's funny how the names of things change just a few miles up and down the Coast.

I have heard them called Sputnik, Spider, Breakaway and now Satellite. What's next?

I make my own and just call them 'knockoffs'. :thumbup:

BTW; I find that both the folding wire and copper wire ones hold pretty well the same. C2


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you go with a lighter sinker when you use them?


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

So to be fair, I have never tried the breakaway types, but I always assumed the way I hang the bait off of one of the prongs when I cast would cause the spoke to break away on the cast.

Chris, I am coming down late October, I will swing by and pick some stuff up. Appreciate the heads up.


----------

